# First Trip



## Erik (Dec 24, 2006)

My wife and I got to take our first trip in the Outback. After the rough start we had with the broken tongue jack and the ditch we decided to go all out on our first trip since the bad luch was over. We spent 5 days in the Florida Keys at Curry Hammock and Long Key state parks. It was amazing, both sites right on the Ocean and total camping fees under $150. Needless to say we had a great time even though I got Stung by a man-o-war out snorkeling a reef. Something always happens to us, but it is at least memorable. We are looking forward to many more adventures in our new outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Please post a few pictures of your recent trip. Sounds like a great time and location.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Both camping spots sound like they were beautiful








I've heard that a man-o-war sting can be pretty brutal...did you require any special treatment?

Glad you had a great time despite that painful mishap.

Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2006)

no special treatment. It can be bad if you are alergic, but thankfully I am not. You can put vinegar on it, but the boat I was on didn't have any. So it just stung for about an hour and then the pain went away.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome

that is what makes the best camping trips.

THE STORYIES


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on the Memorable trip, sounds beautiful! Sorry about the sting, glad it wasn't serious!

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Erik said:


> no special treatment. It can be bad if you are alergic, but thankfully I am not. You can put vinegar on it, but the boat I was on didn't have any. So it just stung for about an hour and then the pain went away.


Vinegar or....Reminds me of the "Friends" episode where Chandler had to pee on Monica's leg after she got stung by a jellyfish. Guess you didn't want to ask anyone on the boat to do you any favors


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Glad you had a great trip after the start you had with the new TT.

Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Pictures, pictures... we need pictures!!!
Wow, good for you, the Keys! I bet that was amazing. I lived in the Tampa/Clearwater area for 12 years and never made it down to the keys









Happy Outbacking!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip. I want to go camping in the Keys......someday!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good first trip out beside getting stung by a man-o-war
May your trips get better and better as they go

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

What would a vacation be if you didn't have something to talk about around the campfire on your future trips?

Welcome!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> no special treatment. It can be bad if you are alergic, but thankfully I am not. You can put vinegar on it, but the boat I was on didn't have any. So it just stung for about an hour and then the pain went away.


Vinegar or....Reminds me of the "Friends" episode where Chandler had to pee on Monica's leg after she got stung by a jellyfish. Guess you didn't want to ask anyone on the boat to do you any favors








[/quote]

Funny! I was thinking of that episode myself. . .









Great minds think alike!!!









Brenda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Erik,

WOW! What a great place to take a maiden voyage! I'm green with envy!








Congratulations on such a great start (we will just ignore that earlier thing







)!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Glad the first one is behind you..Sounds like you have my kind of luck









You will probably be issue free from now on


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Come on Erik....post some pictures of that camping trip.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Erik said:


> My wife and I got to take our first trip in the Outback. After the rough start we had with the broken tongue jack and the ditch we decided to go all out on our first trip since the bad luch was over. We spent 5 days in the Florida Keys at Curry Hammock and Long Key state parks. It was amazing, both sites right on the Ocean and total camping fees under $150. Needless to say we had a great time even though I got Stung by a man-o-war out snorkeling a reef. Something always happens to us, but it is at least memorable. We are looking forward to many more adventures in our new outback.


Yeah, Another family from Central Kansas like we are. I was wondering if there were anyone else from Kansas. I will watch for you at the Kansas Lakes


----------

